# How do you work guy wires for service pole?



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

I worked on a new service pole today for the first time, working with the galv. guy wires was the pita, trying to bend loops for the insulator so it would sit straight and ends using channel locks as well as trying to pull the cable tight. I was thinking there's got to be a better way.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Kingstud said:


> I worked on a new service pole today for the first time, working with the galv. guy wires was the pita, trying to bend loops for the insulator so it would sit straight and ends using channel locks as well as trying to pull the cable tight. I was thinking there's got to be a better way.


There is a better way, it's called a preform. Try googling guy wire grip for pics/info.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Kingstud said:


> I ... trying to pull the cable tight.....


they also make things called turnbuckles if you want to go oldschool


----------

